
Russian hackers exploited a Google flaw the company has refused to fix - lnguyen
http://www.salon.com/2017/09/24/russian-hackers-exploited-a-google-flaw-and-google-wont-fix-it/
======
bleair
The account cramforce has locked comments on the github page reporting this
bug

[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/6210](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/6210)

